# Re: [EVDL] Multi-level alarm (was: Anyone using Lithiumate BMS?)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Multi-level alarm (was: Anyone using Lithiumate BMS?)*

The Mini-BMS wiring diagrams also show the BMS wired up to divide the
throttle input signal to the controller in half when the low-voltage alert
is active. This effectively drops current draw also, but not as elegantly
as the Lithiumate which is variable.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Elithion
> Sent: Wednesday, April 18, 2012 10:12 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Multi-level alarm (was: Anyone using Lithiumate BMS?)
> 
> 
> Bill Dube wrote
> > There will only be a "trouble" alarm/indicator on a BMS if the
> > customer demands it and is willing to pay extra to get it. So far,
> > that is not the case for the EV home-builder market.
> >
> 
> The Lithiumate Lite has a "Throttle reduce" output. It's an electrically
isolated,
> electronically controlled, variable resistor. It is normally open; as the
battery
> starts getting close to empty, the resistance across that output gradually
> decreases, down to 0 Ohm when the battery is completely empty. You
> connect that output across the throttle pot, to get a more and more
sluggish
> throttle response, as the battery nears empty, down to no throttle
response
> when the battery is completely empty.
> 
> The Lithiumate Pro has a DCL (Discharge Current Limit) 0 to 5 V analog
output
> that can be used in a similar way to reduce the throttle range.
> 
> The MiniBMS has a buzzer that sounds when the battery is empty, as does
> the Manzanita Micro BMS.
> 
> So, yes, the EV enthusiast does have access to BMSs that provide a warning
> to the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> Davide Andrea
> Elithion
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-
> list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Anyone-using-Lithiumate-BMS-
> tp4560590p4568191.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Multi-level alarm (was: Anyone using Lithiumate BMS?)*

The minibms manual, available on line at cleanpowerauto has schematics for
connecting a resistor to cut the throttle by the amount you choose if a low
cell event (LVC) occurs. LVC is 2.5V at 0 C, 2.6V at 25C, and 2.7V at 50 C
for the minibms, determined by a thermistor on each cell level board. Mine
sounds a buzzer, lights the "check engine" light, and cuts the throttle by
50%. This will likely occur first during acceleration when high current is
drawn, giving you a warning and enough energy remaining to drive at moderate
discharge current for a while. I have a charge counter (TBS), with alarm set
at 35% SOC, so I never drive below about 30% SOC and have never gotten an
alarm from the minibms (I test it every once in a while and it does work). 
It also has a PTC, resettable fuse on each cell level board that opens at 80
C, or at greater than 1A shunt current. If this occurs during charging it
sends an HVC signal to shut down the charger. 

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Anyone-using-Lithiumate-BMS-tp4560590p4574053.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

